# Oops! Driverless bus has an accident!



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

But yet this is RIGHT around the corner.
http://www.popsci.com/driverless-bus-gets-into-accident-in-switzerland


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> But yet this is RIGHT around the corner.
> http://www.popsci.com/driverless-bus-gets-into-accident-in-switzerland


I just want my elevator operator job back !


----------



## byrdman (Sep 20, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> But yet this is RIGHT around the corner.
> http://www.popsci.com/driverless-bus-gets-into-accident-in-switzerland


*The Father of Our Nuclear Navy. Admiral Hyman Rickover *​


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

How many buses with drivers wrecked and didn't make the news?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

forqalso said:


> How many buses with drivers wrecked and didn't make the news?


Ya, but this one is a self-driving car and self-driving cars have a guarantee to NEVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER crash EVER. Because they aren't human and only humans make mistakes even though the majority of the trips ever taken by humans don't result in crash and only the ones that result in fatalities make the news similar to the one you're seeing here.


----------



## byrdman (Sep 20, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I just want my elevator operator job back !


elevators will always be operated by uniformed clad human. no machine nor *ENIAC* (Electronic Numerical Integrator and Computer) can do what I do!


----------



## byrdman (Sep 20, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Ya, but this one is a self-driving car and self-driving cars have a guarantee to NEVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER crash EVER. Because they aren't human and only humans make mistakes even though the majority of the trips ever taken by humans don't result in crash and only the ones that result in fatalities make the news similar to the one you're seeing here.


where there is opportunity there will always be problems. These too shall pass.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

byrdman said:


> where there is opportunity there will always be problems. These too shall pass.


Exactly.
I predict completely autonomous SDCs by next year.


----------



## CuffLink (Sep 15, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> But yet this is RIGHT around the corner.
> http://www.popsci.com/driverless-bus-gets-into-accident-in-switzerland


----------



## Gi joe (Sep 19, 2015)

U can ride in one, but like any new gaming system that comes out, ill wait for them to fix all the bugs in it. I may not be a better driver than them, but Id rather risk myself driving than have no control.


----------

